
Who Owns a Viral Dance? - colinprince
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/2/4/21112444/renegade-tiktok-song-dance
======
bediger4000
I'm going to come down on the "nobody" side. If I invent a dance, and do it,
that's good. Our culture is richer. If someone else performs that dance, that
does not keep me from dancing the exact same way I did before - our culture is
even richer than it was, and nothing is removed from me, I am prevented from
doing nothing that I could do before.

This situation is really different from that of physical property, where if
someone decides to farm my land, I am prevented from farming it, those crops
are denied to me, and given to the usurper. Or pick your example, like someone
uses my oxcart, I'm prevented from using it, my crops go unhauled to market.

Further, enforcing some kind of faux-ownership requires the resources of the
state to enforce. No other entity, certainly not the "owner" of the dance, has
enough eyes to see all the possible places the dance could be performed. Why
should all of us, through taxes, pay to have our culture locked away?

~~~
picclex
You're wrong.

But, the laws are what need to be corrected, so that you are right.

~~~
bediger4000
Oh look, this isn't an argument. It's just contradiction. An argument is a
connected series of statements intended to establish a proposition. Argument
is an intellectual process. Contradiction is just the automatic gainsaying of
any statement the other person makes.

------
sneak
Nobody owns words, dances, numbers, or sequences of bits.

The fact that a kludge invented by congress to prop up a commercial industry a
hundred years ago has so tainted our worldview to view everything as property
with associated rights to be enforced against others is troubling.

You can’t own the exclusive rights to _someone else_ moving a certain way.

~~~
dickjocke
devils advocate: singing a song is moving your vocal cords in a certain way.

